
Famed impulse control 'marshmallow test' fails in new research - ColinWright
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2018/jun/01/famed-impulse-control-marshmallow-test-fails-in-new-research
======
JoeAltmaier
Taking parents and education into account erased most of the results. So the
real test was, "Parent's who enroll their children into sociology tests tend
to attend to their children more in other arenas too"?

------
dang
The research was covered in a recent thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17218250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17218250)

